# What's the FreeBSD function call for pci_set_dma_mask(dev, DMA_64BIT_MASK) in Linux ?



## liuwang (Oct 4, 2011)

Any help would be appreciated. A task of pci driver is in my hands. What's the corresponding FreeBSD function calls for the following Linux functions?


```
pci_set_dma_mask(dev, DMA_64BIT_MASK)
pci_set_consistent_dma_mask(dev, DMA_64BIT_MASK)
pci_set_master(dev)
pci_release_regions(dev)
pci_disable_device(dev)
```
Sincerely,
Liu Wang


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2011)

You might want to read this: FreeBSD Architecture Handbook: 11.2 Bus Resources.


----------



## liuwang (Oct 6, 2011)

SirDice,

Thanks for the response.

bus_space_dma*() could not be found in the FreeBSD kernel source tree /usr/src.

Still couldn't work out a clue.

Sincerely,
Liu Wang


----------

